# Dunkin' expands menu, drops microwaves to boost business



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Dunkin' expands menu, drops microwaves to boost business*









BOSTON -- Dunkin' Donuts is targeting the afternoon and evening crowds with new flatbread sandwiches and personal pizzas heated in convection ovens rather than microwaves. 
The chain hopes the moves, to be announced today, will improve food quality and bolster an expansion plan that's introducing Dunkin's restaurants far beyond its Northeastern base. 
The Canton-based seller of coffee and baked goods has previously experimented with sandwiches. 
But the 57-year-old chain is billing what it calls its "all-day, oven-toasted menu" as its biggest change since its launch of espresso drinks in 2003. 
The goal is to even out sales throughout the 5 a.m. to 11 p.m. day maintained by most of the 5,400-plus stores in the U.S. 
About two-thirds of sales come before noon, with most customers choosing snacks such as baked goods and breakfast sandwiches with coffee.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO73142/


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Wonderful, all this country needs...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Grand, now instead of 15 minutes in line for my med dark no sugar, it will be 25 minutes so some chunk ass can buy a ham and pineapple pizza.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Grand, now instead of 15 minutes in line for my med dark no sugar, it will be 25 minutes so some chunk ass can buy a ham and pineapple pizza.


*....and still screw up your coffee!*


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey you know what? You want a frappachino extra extra light with seven sugars, a deep dish pizza half pepperoni half linguicia, a flatbread sandwich hold the lettuce but extra mayo, and a croisant with ham and egg beaters, how about you drag your ass out of your car and go in, instead of tying up the drive through for an hour and a half?

Oh- and by the way.. When you do finally get to the window you are in fact going to have to pay for your coffee. How about having some money out instead of sitting at the window digging through your oversized purse/diaper bag for your wallet and then counting out $11.93 in change.

Thank you. Medium black, no sugar please.

Maybe you'd better make that decaf.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Those convection ovens have burned my multi-grain bagel three days in a row.

Make mine a large toasted almond, black with 2 Sweet & Lows.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

They have no business doing pizza. Do you go to the Chinese food place to order pizza?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Medium Hazelnut iced cream and sugar for me. I'll admit it though as a mid shift guy i've tried the flatbreads.....not too shabby.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Those convection ovens have burned my multi-grain bagel three days in a row.


Every sausage egg and cheese that I have had out of those new ovens has been burned and dried out. Bring back the microwaves. And if I want a friggin pizza, I'll go to a pizza shop.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

The pizza has been out now for a bit. Has anyone tried it? I'm skeptical, but who knows until you try it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dunkin' Donuts Pizza... Yeah right....
What's next; Golden Pagoda cannolis? La Tratoria knishes? Taco Bell shepherds pie?
Give us a break already...


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think the sandwiches are better but a pizza at a coffee shop? no thanks, besides that's the last thing I need on the midnight shift


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

The pizza's actually not bad... Although compared to subway pizzas, their most direct competitor when one looks at the size, I'd say go to subway if you want a small personal pizza. DD shouldn't get into the pizza business.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone else remember the good old days, when all you could get at Dunkin' Donuts was coffee and donuts (not even bagels or muffins)? They actually had counter service where the coffee was served in a ceramic mug.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Your darn right I do Bruce...
Those were the good ol' days...
You could actually sit at the counter and have a cup.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> *Your darn right I do Bruce...*
> *Those were the good ol' days...*
> *You could actually sit at the counter and have a cup.*


That's it!!

The coffee always tasted better in the mugs, IMO.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Your darn right it did...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why doesn't D&D focus more on brewing a coffee that tastes good, rather than serving shitty food? If I'm craving pizza, I'll hit the local pizza house and get a few large slices of buffalo chicken for $2.00.



Delta784 said:


> That's it!!
> 
> The coffee always tasted better in the mugs, IMO.


You're probably right, Delta; It's all about what the beverage is "in". For example, Coke tastes much better in one of those old glass bottles than it does in a plastic bottle or can. However, mountain dew tastes much better out of a can rather than a bottle.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember the good old days, when all you could get at Dunkin' Donuts was coffee and donuts (not even bagels or muffins)? They actually had counter service where the coffee was served in a ceramic mug.


Ohh yeah. I remember it well.. When you'd work midnights and walk in to the DD and the place was loaded with people who looked like the bar scene from "Star Wars". I can't remember how many times I walked in that place for a coffee and donut at 0300 and walked out with an arrest.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Many a business has failed as a result of trying something new when they've always done something right. Yes DD take it from the professional customers...stick to coffee and donuts (although I rarely eat donuts) Please don't try and fill those new items at the driveup window either...the lines are too long now with the customers waiting for everything but coffee.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

All I want to know is, why did they discontinue the House Blend/Dark Roast a couple years back? That was the nectar of the gods on overnights!

Large ice w/milk only now, with the occasional wheat bagel.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok, I've actually tried the personal pizza and it's pretty good. In fact, I think it's better than some pizza joints around me. Go for the supreme and let me know what you think. Oh God, what have I just said . . . let the bashing begin.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember the good old days, when all you could get at Dunkin' Donuts was coffee and donuts (not even bagels or muffins)? They actually had counter service where the coffee was served in a ceramic mug.


 How about when the stores actually made the donuts fresh everymorning. Now if you get there early enough you can see them carted off a truck in big racks...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think they centralized their bakery process. I dunno I am so out of touch with dunkin donuts, I don't drink Coffee, so I have no reason to go there.


----------

